# Nelsonville's Alive!



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks to a last minute push the Nelsonville Contest will survive.  As of now there are over 16 teams.  Still a few more applications to process.  With any luck and last minute drive ups we may make the 25 teams necessary to be a qualifier.

Hope to see many of you there.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## DaleP (Oct 13, 2007)

How far is Nelsonville from Louisville? Jim, we might could, maybe.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 13, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> How far is Nelsonville from Louisville? Jim, we might could, maybe.



Dale,

Nelsonville is 262 miles from Louisville.  Your mileage may vary depending on which side of Louisville you live on.  Just do a mapquest.

Hope you can make it!

It would be great to see a large group of BBQ central friends there!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I could help you out wih this but I need to save $$ for the Jack.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 13, 2007)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Wish I could help you out wih this but I need to save $$ for the Jack.



Wish you could be there too Bubba.  The contest won't be the same without you!


----------



## Forkin Pork (Oct 13, 2007)

I wasn't going to say anything in this forum, but someone went ahead and used that really bad bad four letter word, now you got to watch what you say in here.  [smilie=nonono.gif] 

The nerve of some people, saying a word like "work".......I better go get a beer to calm down.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, like I always said, those that can cook, compete.  Those that can't, judge!  Unfortunately I'm finding that statement to be more and more true every day! :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim,

That comment only applies to the militant judges, you know the ones that have taken one CBJ class, don't do well at comps and think they know it all now that they are certified.

One of them has a blog.  You should read it.  You'ld be surprised at some of the comments made.

Most judges take their duties seriously.  I don't have a problem with them, in fact I commend them for their diligence.  But when comments are made about teaching cooks, especially new ones, a lesson and how scores were really taken down because they didn't deliver a product that didn't meet  certain preferences, those are the judges that need to be taken down and out.  Just judge the product placed before you.  And please don't be wearing another teams logo shirt when you're judging.  

Ok, I'm off my soapbox now!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't forget the BBQ Central Get Together Picture!  You all have fun.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 17, 2007)

We'll probably be pulling in around noon on Friday.

Looking forward to seeing everyone and am happier than a shigs in pit about how things turned out!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 17, 2007)

I just checked the Nelsonville website and.....................................it's still not updated!  WTF?  I guess I can take comfort in the knowledge that there are some things in life that never change!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 19, 2007)

I was planning on leaving at 8 this morning for Nelsonville but holding true to form it's raining outside, so I think I'll wait until about 10 and leave them.  For you guys that are already there, I hope you brought your boots and raincoats!  I should be pulling in between 1 and 2 this afternoon. Looks like good weather this afternoon through tomorrow.  Hopefully we won't need the EMT's at this contest!


----------

